
Singularity Summit 2010 – Optimism, Intelligence, and the Future – Oh My - evo_9
http://singularityhub.com/2010/08/17/singularity-summit-2010-optimism-intelligence-and-the-future-oh-my/
======
c1sc0
Interesting bit: "The most memorable point Kurzweil made was rather refreshing
for me to hear him say: consciousness may be too subjective to measure. Sure,
the Turing Test may let you know whether we believe an AI to be conscious, but
consciousness itself may be immune to objective testing. An interesting
concession."

------
Indyan
How can such a futuristic summit be so disconnected? No live stream, dead
youtube channel, dead twitter account = #FAIL.

